# Via, Veritas, Vita



## Robyyz

hellow world...I have a question 
What does:"Via,Veritas,Vita" means?
It is written in our cityhall front entrance...And I'm wondering what does it mean..
Here is my first try:"I came,I've seen,I left"
Thanks


----------



## Sra. Lucas

I would say: The Way, The Truth, The Life.


----------



## Robyyz

oh...I wasn't even close to the answer...
Thanks Sra. Lucas


----------



## Sra. Lucas

You are welcome...


----------



## Cagey

Robyyz said:


> hellow world...I have a question
> What does:"Via,Veritas,Vita" means?
> It is written in our cityhall front entrance...And I'm wondering what does it mean..
> Here is my first try:"I came,I've seen,I left"
> Thanks


The quotation that fits the meaning you have in mind is discussed in this thread: Veni, Vidi, Vici


----------



## Quiviscumque

Surely inspired by John 14:6, that says (in Latin): "Ego sum via, veritas et vita".

Wikipedia is (not always  your friend:

Via, Veritas, Vita


----------



## Kendo67

The fuller translation of the text from the gospel of John is, “I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me”. This is one of the most meaningful messages of Christ.


----------

